# Ollech&wajs Kartago



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

On lookout for one of these for a while and finally arrived today.A O&W diver with the Kartago dial,nice size case and clear,easy to read dial.This one may need bit of TLC(be in touch Roy),bezel stiff,crown could feel better but hopefully nothing a service can't sort.Not bad for just over Â£100.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice buy ! I really like the size of these, all you need in a good day to day watch. :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Great choice, I noticed you had posted a couple of WTB's for a Kartago. Glad you've now found one :thumbup:

I picked mine up from Roy many years ago & still very happy with it.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an M4 which looks identical apart from the dial design.

What is the significance of Kartago ?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it refers to Carthage,why i don't know.But i do like the dial design.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

O&W was the first Swiss brand I bought after learning lots at the knees of forum members here. Still like wearing my M4 and M5 when I have small cuffs on. Exceptional value in these....


----------

